# Skid Steer hopper broom



## bluerage94

I have a couple of snow removal accounts that are asking if I can provide sweeping services for their lots. I have a skid steer and was considering buying a pickup broom for it. Has anyone used these, and are they any good? I see a few manufacturers including Edge, Bobcat, Quick Attach, and FFC. any input on which is best? should I get a water kit to minimize dust or does it work well without it? I have a current contract with these people already so I do not want to Hammer them, does sweeping a front lot with 8 parking spaces and a rear lot about the same for $45 one visit a week seem right?


----------



## Oshkosh

*I used to have the B.C version*

I used to have the Bobcat version broom that filled the bucket and I thought it worked great.Ours had a gutter broom you could put on either side.
I didn't run a water system but I have a buddy with a similar setup and he made a water system for his.He adapted a 100-150gal poly tank to sit on top of the engine cover ,12v pump.and plumbed it down the arms, works well for him,I think he bought everything he needed from Northern Tool.
As far as pricing??? Different areas, different prices.
What do you charge per hour to run the Bobcat and add some for the broom.
$45 does seem cheap to me, but I haven't seen the lot etc......Its not like plowing where you'll be in and out in 15 minutes.You'll have to sweep and blow the walkways and beds into the parking area ,pickup any litter blowing around etc.....

Just my .02



bluerage94;386080 said:


> I have a couple of snow removal accounts that are asking if I can provide sweeping services for their lots. I have a skid steer and was considering buying a pickup broom for it. Has anyone used these, and are they any good? I see a few manufacturers including Edge, Bobcat, Quick Attach, and FFC. any input on which is best? should I get a water kit to minimize dust or does it work well without it? I have a current contract with these people already so I do not want to Hammer them, does sweeping a front lot with 8 parking spaces and a rear lot about the same for $45 one visit a week seem right?


----------



## tsmith

The construction company I worked at had a couple bobcat sweepers and they worked good, dust wasn't a problem unless it was a inch or more deep of powdery dust.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I have the edge hopper broom on my skid and it works great. I use it to clean a very large parking lot. Wish I would had opted for the gutter broom. Works great but like others said it isn't your in and your out. You have to blow off areas you can't easily get with skid and possible power broom areas where it is wet and packed like along curbs. I would charge more than $45. I would say figure on spending about an hour each week there, plus getting there not sure how far or close. I would say figure on $75 per week. It is easier to go down then to go up on price.


----------



## Duracutter

bluerage94;386080 said:


> I have a couple of snow removal accounts that are asking if I can provide sweeping services for their lots. I have a skid steer and was considering buying a pickup broom for it. Has anyone used these, and are they any good? I see a few manufacturers including Edge, Bobcat, Quick Attach, and FFC. any input on which is best? should I get a water kit to minimize dust or does it work well without it? I have a current contract with these people already so I do not want to Hammer them, does sweeping a front lot with 8 parking spaces and a rear lot about the same for $45 one visit a week seem right?


You're in New York, so it's possible to get a lot more than $45/hr for a bobcat with a sweeper. Otherwise, you're leaving a small pile of bills for the owners to keep.

I'd figure around $150/visit. You have to drive there, drive back. I'll bet you'll have 2 hours or more by the time you're on another job. Could be that you may have to charge closer to $200/visit. Remember, if you work cheap, you're missing out on other work that could be paying more, and eventually that's very hard on the bank account.


----------

